# Ei starter kit needed for first time user



## EA James (27 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all, 
Can anyone recommend a good starter kit for a first time user? I like the look (and reviews) of the aquarium plant food one but they're closed due to covid.
Don't really want to wait until they're open as i don't know when that might be and my TNC complete is getting low, i don't really want to buy another bottle!
Cheers


----------



## kilnakorr (27 Apr 2020)

You can get the same ferts here:
https://aquaplantscare.uk

Not sure they have a kit but they have the same ferts.


----------



## EA James (27 Apr 2020)

kilnakorr said:


> You can get the same ferts here:
> https://aquaplantscare.uk
> 
> Not sure they have a kit but they have the same ferts.


I've sent them an email to see if they do, Thank you


----------



## SteveM (25 May 2020)

https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/ei-starter-kit.html

I got mine here cheers.


----------



## hypnogogia (25 May 2020)

Seconded.  Aquarium plant food do starter kits including the dosing bottles.


----------

